# Weight loss and improved endurance



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

For those of you that have, how much did losing weight help your riding, distance? Say if I lost 15 pounds from 195 to 180, how much do you think that would help me?

thanks!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

177 to 160 helped a bit,
160 to 145 didn't help at all, losing more muscle than fat 

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottg (Mar 30, 2004)

If you have fat to lose then it will be a positive for sure. If your riding involves a lot of climbing then it helps a LOT. The steeper the climbs, the more it helps.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

I definitely have fat to lose, lol.


----------



## mtbcat47 (Jan 2, 2019)

I've recently gone from 200 to 180. Helps a ton. Or maybe it's the new bike (hard tail to full suspension). Hmm. Either way, the combination has made huge differences in my riding. Both in agility and endurance.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

mtbcat47 said:


> I've recently gone from 200 to 180. Helps a ton. Or maybe it's the new bike (hard tail to full suspension). Hmm. Either way, the combination has made huge differences in my riding. Both in agility and endurance.


I always thought FS would be less efficient and heavier and would decrease my endurance.


----------



## mtbcat47 (Jan 2, 2019)

SpartyinWI said:


> I always thought FS would be less efficient and heavier and would decrease my endurance.


Not long ago I would have thought the same thing. Not anymore. The modern full suspension bikes are plenty light. Nor are they costing a bunch in efficiency. Rather they allow better traction, a smoother ride, and the ability to glide over roots and things that one must get out of the saddle for on a hard tail. At the end of the day I'm far less beat up or exhausted, and that is like the definition of increased endurance...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It depends.

About 15 years ago, I went from 165 to 150 by way of a low carb diet (I was 5'9") and my endurance actually suffered. 

Within the last year, I went from 165 to 150 and my endurance, speed and times climbing all improved dramatically.

The key, the second time, was that I wasn't trying to lose weight, I just experienced a bout of acid reflux at night. Because of that, I ate smaller portions and didn't eat after about 6 at night. I continued to eat a balanced diet with good quality carbohydrates and the fat melted off.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

mtbcat47 said:


> Not long ago I would have thought the same thing. Not anymore. The modern full suspension bikes are plenty light. Nor are they costing a bunch in efficiency. Rather they allow better traction, a smoother ride, and the ability to glide over roots and things that one must get out of the saddle for on a hard tail. At the end of the day I'm far less beat up or exhausted, and that is like the definition of increased endurance...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Hard tails are pretty hard to beat if you're climbing a very smooth trail, or fire road, but put much of any technical climbing into the mix and a full suspension wins. I went from a hardtail 20 years ago to a F/S, and even with those flawed designs my climb times got faster. Every time I've gone back and tried a HT, my times have suffered. Now, if you're comparing a 19 pound hardtail to a 35 pound downhill rig, all bets are off, but within reasonable parameters, that's been my experience.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Losing that 15 pounds would help a lot on a course/trail with elevation changes, much less if you're on relatively flat ground. 
You train to improve your power output; flat ground speed is more about power vs drag, however climbing is more about power to weight. Some fairly round/heavier guys can totally haul on a flat road, but will get dropped on the climbs by the skinnier guys who often can't go as fast on the flats.
Losing a few pounds of fat is like free climbing speed, and the less power you're using to go X mph, the better your endurance. If you're looking to be fast on a course with elevation changes, you try to train for the most power while losing all possible (within reason) excess weight.

Hardtails (or full rigid) are great for slower/techy, muddy, or smoother courses. FS bikes if you're going to get more beatup and fatigued on a rougher/rattly course. Some FS bikes climb great, mine has a dual lockout, but I never touch it, it works awesome without lockout. I choose my hardtail for muddy courses because there's so many fewer parts to maintain (some fs bikes have really expensive bearings that don't like mud), and in mud you're going really slow and just chugging along, so you don't need as much suspension.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

mtbcat47 said:


> Not long ago I would have thought the same thing. Not anymore. The modern full suspension bikes are plenty light. Nor are they costing a bunch in efficiency. Rather they allow better traction, a smoother ride, and the ability to glide over roots and things that one must get out of the saddle for on a hard tail. At the end of the day I'm far less beat up or exhausted, and that is like the definition of increased endurance...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a hardtail 27.5 +. I don't feel beat up at all on a mix of half flowy and half roots/rock beds. But I do bounce a lot, in part because I inflate the tires more than most because I don't want to lose efficiency. I think I run out of gas before the bike beats me up.

In the next two years I want to buy a fast light hardtail or FS. I will have to decide.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> It depends.
> 
> About 15 years ago, I went from 165 to 150 by way of a low carb diet (I was 5'9") and my endurance actually suffered.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I would never quite carbs. Every time I have lost weight it was just with portion control.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

jimPacNW said:


> Losing that 15 pounds would help a lot on a course/trail with elevation changes, much less if you're on relatively flat ground.
> You train to improve your power output; flat ground speed is more about power vs drag, however climbing is more about power to weight. Some fairly round/heavier guys can totally haul on a flat road, but will get dropped on the climbs by the skinnier guys who often can't go as fast on the flats.
> Losing a few pounds of fat is like free climbing speed, and the less power you're using to go X mph, the better your endurance. If you're looking to be fast on a course with elevation changes, you try to train for the most power while losing all possible (within reason) excess weight.
> 
> Hardtails (or full rigid) are great for slower/techy, muddy, or smoother courses. FS bikes if you're going to get more beatup and fatigued on a rougher/rattly course. Some FS bikes climb great, mine has a dual lockout, but I never touch it, it works awesome without lockout. I choose my hardtail for muddy courses because there's so many fewer parts to maintain (some fs bikes have really expensive bearings that don't like mud), and in mud you're going really slow and just chugging along, so you don't need as much suspension.


I suppose I could get a FS bike and keep the Timberjack 27.5 plus hardtail, which would also take 29 x 2.6 tires. My main trail has a lot of everything, sections of smooth as well as roots/rock beds. I definitely walk the bike up a few hills so weight loss is paramount.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SpartyinWI said:


> But I do bounce a lot, in part because I inflate the tires more than most because I don't want to lose efficiency.


That bouncing around is losing you efficiency. Tests have shown that lower pressures are often faster and I've found that to be true.


----------



## mtbcat47 (Jan 2, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> That bouncing around is losing you efficiency. Tests have shown that lower pressures are often faster and I've found that to be true.


This.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Let’s see.

Better w/kg. 

Better use of calories. 

Reduced thermal stress, reduced water requirements. 

Yeah, I’d say losing weight helps.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> That bouncing around is losing you efficiency. Tests have shown that lower pressures are often faster and I've found that to be true.


I thought as much, but its still hard to get past the perception of lower PSI.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

SpartyinWI said:


> I thought as much, but its still hard to get past the perception of lower PSI.


Thinking like a roadie! 
With lower pressure you don't climb up and over every pebble and deformity on the trail, and grip is better. Plus, you don't ricochet off of every technical obstruction in your way, so steerage is more precise.


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

SpartyinWI said:


> I thought as much, but its still hard to get past the perception of lower PSI.


Yeah I'm still in the process of reprogramming my tyre-pressure (and tyre-width) brain lol.


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

MSU Alum said:


> Thinking like a roadie!
> With lower pressure you don't climb up and over every pebble and deformity on the trail, and grip is better. Plus, you don't ricochet off of every technical obstruction in your way, so steerage is more precise.


And less fatigue right?!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MSU Alum said:


> Thinking like a roadie!


Most roadies are using wider tires and lower psi than they used to, especially on rough roads.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Most roadies are using wider tires and lower psi than they used to, especially on rough roads.


My aero road bike has "25mm" tires on 23mm ID rims that, when inflated to 60psi, measure 29mm.

Like a magic carpet ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I try to maintain my weight all year, but not that doesn't always go as planned.

Dropping 5 lbs by race season helps for a variety of reasons, one being a psychological boost.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I think of the lower tire pressures as smoothing out the trail rattle: Like stated above, you don't get bounced/upset by every little tiny bump and you can pedal more smoothly. That being said, training to pedal smoothly over rough terrain should be part of any training; don't ride on smooth ground all the time and wonder why you're not comfortable riding on a rough surface.
A rough ride will increase your perceived effort, you'll be able to put more power down if you smooth your ride and get comfortable pedaling on a rough surface.

Portion control, and oatmeal for breakfast more often worked for me these past few months to drop 5 pounds before race season.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Lots of posters are mentioning different types of diets and portion control. There is another way also. I lost 30-35 lbs by riding harder. i changed from longer rides to more aerobic (even anaerobic) style riding and the pounds came off. Both the harder riding and lost weight made me a LOT faster,


----------



## mtbcat47 (Jan 2, 2019)

For me it was mostly diet. I'd been riding plenty and not losing weight. Thanks to a warning from my doc about high triglycerides and 6 months to get them down or go on meds, I took diet serious. Cut out all extra sugar. Cut out excessive carbs. Breakfast is plain oatmeal and black coffee. Lunch is equally controlled. Dinner is whatever everyone is having, but at moderation. 10 lbs fell off immediately. Now it's been about a pound per week. I've got about 5 more lbs to go.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> That bouncing around is losing you efficiency. Tests have shown that lower pressures are often faster and I've found that to be true.


Until you pinch flat and then all efficiencies are out the window while you fix it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Phillbo said:


> Until you pinch flat and then all efficiencies are out the window while you fix it.


There's a balance of course. Also you have to bash a rim pretty hard to pinch flat a tubeless tire, I have done it once though.


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> There's a balance of course. Also you have to bash a rim pretty hard to pinch flat a tubeless tire, I have done it once though.


Noob question here, but what happens there, the tire itself gets cut on the rim?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BobBracket said:


> Noob question here, but what happens there, the tire itself gets cut on the rim?


Yep.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

A few years ago I decided I was tired of being fat. I wasn't really out of shape but I knew I could stand to lose a few pounds. I went from 237 to 183 in six months. I have always liked the longer rides but last year I decided to go longer and harder. A good ride for me now is 40+ miles and 6k + feet. Half that distance used to kick my butt. So I guess yes, losing weight will help a lot.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

UPSed said:


> A few years ago I decided I was tired of being fat. I wasn't really out of shape but I knew I could stand to lose a few pounds. I went from 237 to 183 in six months. I have always liked the longer rides but last year I decided to go longer and harder. A good ride for me now is 40+ miles and 6k + feet. Half that distance used to kick my butt. So I guess yes, losing weight will help a lot.


This is where I am at in my head. I am pretty gassed after 1.5 - 1.75 hours riding. Need to drop 15 to 20 before May.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

That could easily be just a matter of proper nutrition and building up your endurance.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

SpartyinWI said:


> This is where I am at in my head. I am pretty gassed after 1.5 - 1.75 hours riding. Need to drop 15 to 20 before May.


The key is to train your body to burn the fat and not simple sugar calories. Cut back on the carbs and eat more protein and you will burn fat and lose weight.
Drink lots of water.
Avoid energy drinks and recovery drinks, they are all mainly sugar based.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

A/C in Az said:


> The key is to train your body to burn the fat and not simple sugar calories. Cut back on the carbs and eat more protein and you will burn fat and lose weight.
> Drink lots of water.
> Avoid energy drinks and recovery drinks, they are all mainly sugar based.


I am pretty good at avoiding sugar. No soda or energy drinks in my diet at all. Just over eat sometimes, even healthy food. Its mostly due to a fairly stressful job.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

SpartyinWI said:


> For those of you that have, how much did losing weight help your riding, distance? Say if I lost 15 pounds from 195 to 180, how much do you think that would help me?
> 
> thanks!


I am 5 feet 11 in 140 pounds and i can ride 4 hours close to non stop.
Occasionnaly i was riding with an overweight rider and i noticed they kind of like to stop and chat for minutes, 5 to 15. I never do that by myself so it looks like being lean we need to stop less. Just think about climbing add 15 pounds to your load it has an impact.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

I've started to train with a full pack (extra weight) while also riding harder on my hardtail. I've cutback way back on the sweets and added portion control. I'm 5'9" and went from 180 to 170 in 4 weeks. My goal is to be at 160 at the beginning of May. If I could cutback on the beer I'd be good. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

6280 said:


> I've started to train with a full pack (extra weight) while also riding harder on my hardtail. I've cutback way back on the sweets and added portion control. I'm 5'9" and went from 180 to 170 in 4 weeks. My goal is to be at 160 at the beginning of May. If I could cutback on the beer I'd be good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work! Feel the difference when riding?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

6280 said:


> I've started to train with a full pack (extra weight) while also riding harder on my hardtail. I've cutback way back on the sweets and added portion control. I'm 5'9" and went from 180 to 170 in 4 weeks. My goal is to be at 160 at the beginning of May. If I could cutback on the beer I'd be good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tend to ride enough to keep the beer off, I think that's my bottom line. Since going into an eating less of better food mode, it's not too hard. Had to throttle back a lifetime of farmer/construction worker eating habits. Also drink lighter beer... founders all day ipa currently. It's a delicate balance.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

That it is. 
Overall I'd say my uphill times have decreased by 10%. Not huge but I'm seeing the advantages on the longer rides (+3 hours with ~2500' vert). I can tackle the fire road climbs without feeling toasted at the top. I'm able to keep pretty close to a good friend who is a very fast climber. Besides the weight I'd say a good riding partner is a great motivator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"Besides the weight I’d say a good riding partner is a great motivator." Chasing the FFGs caused weight to drop off me in a hurry.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

ddoh said:


> "Besides the weight I'd say a good riding partner is a great motivator." Chasing the FFGs caused weight to drop off me in a hurry.


Agreed 100%! Fortunately for me I get to chase my wife!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

To the OP, losing that 15 would really be noticeable, if your'e like me. 

But in my case, it's riding for 1.5 hours 5 days a week that takes the weight off in the first place.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Extra weight is bad.
Ma dad had alhzeimer and my mom has it.
Eat veggies, get lean, avoid diseases and the better riding is just 
the cherry on top.
I am 61, my waist line is 28 inches.
Climbing is my fun for the next 40 years.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

Radium said:


> To the OP, losing that 15 would really be noticeable, if your'e like me.
> 
> But in my case, it's riding for 1.5 hours 5 days a week that takes the weight off in the first place.


I am a weekend warrior on the mountain bike and live in Wisconsin. I do get out during the week in the summers on the paved trail.

I want to lose weight to become a better rider!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SpartyinWI said:


> I am a weekend warrior on the mountain bike and live in Wisconsin. I do get out during the week in the summers on the paved trail.
> 
> I want to lose weight to become a better rider!


Wisconsin? I'm thinking zwift.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

My wife and I went back to keeping a food diary (MyFitnessPal app) and just doing that makes a world of difference in portion control and daily water intake. I dropped 6 lbs the first week, and 9 total in 3 weeks. 

I’ve always sucked at drinking the proper amount of water but the diary keeps me motivated to reach my goal every day. 

Also splurged and bought ourselves an indoor trainer for Christmas. Live in the Midwest and usually try to ride trail all winter long but the weather has kept them closed most of the time. Hopefully the trainer will help out in the meantime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

6280 said:


> That it is.
> Overall I'd say my uphill times have decreased by 10%. Not huge but I'm seeing the advantages on the longer rides (+3 hours with ~2500' vert). I can tackle the fire road climbs without feeling toasted at the top. I'm able to keep pretty close to a good friend who is a very fast climber. Besides the weight I'd say a good riding partner is a great motivator.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> Wisconsin? I'm thinking zwift.


Fatbike!


----------

